# Kudos to Chevy Dealer



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I have to give a positive shout out to my local dealer, Talty in Morris, Illinois. They rectified two issues this week, one was re-torquing the lug nuts so a human being, not a super hero, can remove them. Second was re-torquing the hex nut holding on the rear brake drum covers. They admitted 'going overboard' as they put it, when tightening things. 

PS: First visit, no charge.
Second, only $15.00. (I may have stripped the head a little. Oops). 

Thanks, guys at Talty!!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I like to hear positives people rarely post these events. I hate when "Mechanics" just blast things on with impact guns.... if your in that big of a hurry use a dang torque stick.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

I always had exellent service from my Dealer. They changed 3 things on warranty w/o arguing : 

1. One speaker on the Pioneer system exploded, they changed it. 

2. The silver trim around the Automatic shifter has a rubber seal that broke off and was dangling loose and was ugly. They change the full trim piece.

3. My automatic tranny Cooler had a leak near a connection hose. They changed everthing related.

All of that was no cost of course and they did 3 recalls too.

My car is modified midly and i never heard any negative comments on that btw.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

That's nice to hear.

I won't step foot in the Chevrolet dealer that is closest to me. They screwed up that bad. Not on the service side....it was in sales. Playing stupid little games with the contract, trying to set me up with 14.9% interest, bullying sales tactics...etc...

The dealer I bought my CPO Cruze from was 20 miles away. They didn't mention the Certified Pre-Owned 0% 36 mo. financing, but they were quick to draw up the contract when I mentioned it.
"You have excellent credit. You absolutely qualify for that, It's going to make your monthly payments higher...." little bit of a scare tactic, but just to the smallest degree. 



hificruzer226 said:


> I like to hear positives people rarely post these events. I hate when "Mechanics" just blast things on with impact guns.... if your in that big of a hurry use a dang torque stick.


I love watching them just hammer on the lugnuts with a regular impact socket, _and THEN_ break out the torque wrench. "CLICK!" 

Of course the torque wrench is going to click. You just hammered it on to 170ft-lbs.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Beelzebubba said:


> I love watching them just hammer on the lugnuts with a regular impact socket, _and THEN_ break out the torque wrench. "CLICK!"
> 
> Of course the torque wrench is going to click. You just hammered it on to 170ft-lbs.


Exactly I always laugh my buttocks off when I see this.


----------



## dethington38 (Apr 23, 2015)

The shop i work at were required to use a torque stick and use a torque wrench to torque everything to oem spec.


----------

